# interested to know, well I am, on time off as in rest.



## old git (Apr 11, 2015)

Any idea how long you take a rest from training due to injury or whatever before your going backwards to a point your going to notice it ?  after day (1) (2)  (3)  (4) (5), (6) (7) .  Can’t find it now but I did read sometime ago, ( not sure if its true, or bullshit) The odd break for 4 to 6 days, 2 or 3 times a year can actually be beneficial as it allows the entire body and system a complete rest, you can make faster gains after you spend a couple of ease in session after the break. But as said, that’s only what was read ages ago.  
Keep getting this shoulder  F*** problem,  so I am having Easter off about (4 day)s, and try and ease back in afterwards.  Keeps happening, Xray the lot Doc says its looking good, No real injury, So, Ligament or tendon type problem I think. Rest for a day or 2 and it's not been too bad, but as soon as I go more than around  45 to 60% to max, say on bench press or otherwise, I can feel it  kinda saying HELLO DON’T LIKE THIS. It’s a pain in the Ass, ( haha  shoulder))    And what’s pissing me right off is I have been making out the ballpark gains over the last 5 or 6 weeks. Always the F**** way!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Just physical appearance alone....in my 20s and early 30s almost a month.  Now in my early 40s 2 weeks tops and that is pushing it.

Shoulder injuries are always a pain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2015)

If it's a continual problem you are either performing a movement incorrectly or you have some sort of anatomical issue.  A physical therapist may be best to help you here.


----------



## old git (Apr 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If it's a continual problem you are either performing a movement incorrectly or you have some sort of anatomical issue.  A physical therapist may be best to help you here.



Makes sense, but I am finding this using machines, ( not to say someone carn't screw up the movment, by doing it incorrectely, but using a machine you would have to be a complete idiot. Like doing machine bench press, non-inclined, so you lay flat on the bench, select the weight, grab those handles and push, staying flat of course, I don't even go a complete movement rep, ie bottom to top, I keep each 8 to 10 rep set, only staying sort of in the middle, moving or bending arms about 10, inch or so up and down, which as said is about middle of the movement rang, to get max contin Pressure on chest muscles. and still it happens.  It starts of sort of OK, and when I get to a weight second and or 3 rd set, which is about as much as I can do, to do a max of say 10 reps,(about 150/170lbs, on the pegs) I get this Niggling pain right in front of shoulder muscle. And by the time I get home after doing about another couple of different machines targeting same sort of area, or which shoulders are used quit a lot, it hurts quite bad. Not sure if its right but looking at diagrams it looks like 90% of the pain is in the croma bone area, the little bit of bone which stands proud end of shoulder bones.  It feels more a tendon or ligament type pain to me. Rest it for  1,2, 3 days, and its sort of OK, but the next time I go, back it comes again. As said, had Xray they said all the bones look good and in good condition, along with joints. So, I am not sure what I am doing wrong, or whats gone wrong.  :32 (6):


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 11, 2015)

old git said:


> Makes sense, but I am finding this using machines, ( not to say someone carn't screw up the movment, by doing it incorrectely, but using a machine you would have to be a complete idiot. Like doing machine bench press, non-inclined, so you lay flat on the bench, select the weight, grab those handles and push, staying flat of course, I don't even go a complete movement rep, ie bottom to top, I keep each 8 to 10 rep set, only staying sort of in the middle, moving or bending arms about 10, inch or so up and down, which as said is about middle of the movement rang, to get max contin Pressure on chest muscles. and still it happens.  It starts of sort of OK, and when I get to a weight second and or 3 rd set, which is about as much as I can do, to do a max of say 10 reps,(about 150/170lbs, on the pegs) I get this Niggling pain right in front of shoulder muscle. And by the time I get home after doing about another couple of different machines targeting same sort of area, or which shoulders are used quit a lot, it hurts quite bad. Not sure if its right but looking at diagrams it looks like 90% of the pain is in the croma bone area, the little bit of bone which stands proud end of shoulder bones.  It feels more a tendon or ligament type pain to me. Rest it for  1,2, 3 days, and its sort of OK, but the next time I go, back it comes again. As said, had Xray they said all the bones look good and in good condition, along with joints. So, I am not sure what I am doing wrong, or whats gone wrong.  :32 (6):


I read the first three sentences of that lol

You don't have to be an idiot or **** up in any way using a machine. They are actually more injurious than a free weight because you are locked into a position that may not suit your anatomy. Stop using the machines.


----------



## old git (Apr 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I read the first three sentences of that lol
> 
> You don't have to be an idiot or **** up in any way using a machine. They are actually more injurious than a free weight because you are locked into a position that may not suit your anatomy. Stop using the machines.



 Well, thats a very interesting take on things, for me, your thinking outside the box, and I like outside the box thinking. ummmmm interesting!!  
Just another thought, I do now recall this problem started before going back training. hahah, I noticed it serval weeks before to be correct. If I put my left arm out to the side, and reached behind to pull something up, like a pillow, against the headbaord in bed, it hurt like hell, so I am now thinking the training has only served to Exacerbate the problem.  For me this is now turning into some odd detective story line...


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 11, 2015)

I take a week off every 8-10 weeks.  My body will usually let me know when it's time though.  First week back in the gym I do the same numbers as 2 sessions ago to easy back into it, but still get all my reps.  By the second week, I'm at the same point where I left off.

Try doing the broom stick shoulder stretch.  It was required in DC Training, but I still do it now.  It hurts at first, but then it get's better.


----------



## old git (Apr 11, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> I take a week off every 8-10 weeks.  My body will usually let me know when it's time though.  First week back in the gym I do the same numbers as 2 sessions ago to easy back into it, but still get all my reps.  By the second week, I'm at the same point where I left off.
> 
> Try doing the broom stick shoulder stretch.  It was required in DC Training, but I still do it now.  It hurts at first, but then it get's better.




I must be getting old, it seems everyone is coming up with good ideas except me, Your right, I will dig it out and give it the torture, ahahah... thanks.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2015)

This is the stretch I am referring to: http://youtu.be/ifxxbWwzKio


----------



## old git (Apr 13, 2015)

Ezskanken said:


> This is the stretch I am referring to: http://youtu.be/ifxxbWwzKio




Well thus far, it seems you have got it right useing mop dry one,hahah)  and been doing  age old Exercises, and I was shit at it to start with, now it's all freeing up, still have a little way to go as in a little pain, but so far even in this short time, some good steps. As I have spent years bent over a bloody computer keyboard, shoulders rounded, the wife seems to think, sort of as you suggest, the Ligaments have crontracted and so don't have the movment anymore. Well it makes sense to me, and I think you and your idea and her theory is turing out to be the reason. It seems I have to get those old rusty parts back to how they were when I was Mr caveman 6500BC, But thanks again, It's happening. You get my vote for, good Samaritan of the month award.


----------



## old git (Apr 13, 2015)

Well I have had a good 4 days off, except doing broom handle press and Stretch workout, Been back on the horse today, and things have Improved 85/90% still a little pain, so keeping on with those broom workouts, thanks, its a life saver for me.. …. Made my day! :32 (1):


----------



## Paolos (Apr 13, 2015)

old git said:


> I must be getting old, it seems everyone is coming up with good ideas except me, Your right, I will dig it out and give it the torture, ahahah... thanks.



OG its the active middle aged mind and I have the same problem. We think if we work harder we can just power thru but it 
won't work anymore. A nagging shoulder injury (UN-diagnosed) set me back 3 years just trying to push thru. Atrophy,
weakness and pain is all I managed to accomplish.

My coach recommends a quarterly re-set (1- week off) to prevent hitting the wall. Eat fairly freely and go to the gym if you want but just goof
off. At the same time don't sabotage yourself and gain a pile of fat.


----------



## old git (Apr 13, 2015)

Paolos said:


> OG its the active middle aged mind and I have the same problem. We think if we work harder we can just power thru but it
> won't work anymore. A nagging shoulder injury (UN-diagnosed) set me back 3 years just trying to push thru. Atrophy,
> weakness and pain is all I managed to accomplish.
> 
> ...



Wise words!   But I am not out to kill myself ( just yet) but feel better within myself, the balance between reaching for the sky, and knowing your body is mortal gets harder as we get older.
But as I say, ( I am immortal, I cannot die, all the powers on earth cannot kill me or destroy me)  My body can be ripped to bits, and be destroyed, BUT I LIVE FOREVER, but not in this world...   BUT THATS MY VIEW OF COURSE!


----------



## Paolos (Apr 13, 2015)

Your an animal!


----------



## old git (Apr 14, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Your an animal!



 We are all animals, well some of us are, sharks don't count as they run the country, not really it's banksters who run it behind the curtain...


----------

